# A Total Newbie's Guide To Getting Started With Mailchimp



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

*MAILCHIMP OR MAIL CHIMP SETUP FOR PEOPLE THAT HAVE NO FANS YET. That is, no mailing list.*

*EDIT Feb 15 2015*
Whoa. Hard to believe that it's been a year since I did anything with this. My list has grown significantly since I put this thread up- the workflow is still the same for setting up the list for a first timer, but in addition to this, there's been some great additions on the boards relating to this and I want to get those in here.

In this thread, post #75, Diane Patterson gave some great advice for when your list grows. How to set up your give aways so they go out automatically. She referenced Alexis Shore's thread in KB. Just follow the link:
https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,190478.0.html

*Updated Aug. 7, 2018:*
The above link no longer works, so here's the MC Knowledge Base article now:
Send a File to New Subscribers: https://eepurl.com/dyimCn

*Mark Dawson has a great thread on jumping up your sales here:
*https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,193352.0.html
Go to post 20 on how to pump up your invitation. I did it and my list went from about 150 last summer to over 400 now.

*The only place I offer free good selling titles for sign up is at the end of a sold book. 
March 2017 Addendum: That's changed for me a little.
* My reasoning is that the people that sign up at that location are pretty qualified as readers. YMMV though.
Like I said, it's a little diff for me as of March 2017. The difference is that when I do a promo on the book, I add front matter for signups. I drop that in right after the TOC. That way, if I get people looking at the 'Look Inside' feature I have a chance to harvest more readers. It does help. 
- I make the necess changes in the MS and upload the new version
- after the promo, after some A/B testing, I keep the request up even after the promo finishes.

Edit: Feb 15 2014: jackcrows, on pg 3 of this thread said:
_If your site is a Wordpress site, forget Mail Chimp and use the free newsletter plugin here: http://www.satollo.net/plugins/newsletter

I've been running it on my site for months now, and have sent out enough newsletters to know that it's fantastic. And very easy to use. Plug and play.

I don't know why people insist on muddling about with Mail Chimp. It's so pointlessly convoluted.

It's the first I've heard about those sorts of plugins for blogs, and I feel that it's worth mentioning at the top of this thread. Sure MC has other aspects you can use (as I, and others here on Kboards do) but it might be an easy way to start the ball rolling. Thanks for the tip, JC.
_
*Now... on to the Torres Uberpost!*

1.Before You Begin, you'll need:

a. An email account of your own for you and Mailchimp can correspond with

b. A street address to use in setting up your account. This is to comply with anti-spamming laws in the US and Canada that I'm aware of, and I expect the rest of the world's nations have similar laws.
I rented a post office box from a local UPS outfit. They charged me just under $100.00 for six months. I'll look into other venues down the road.
c. A website. If you don't have a website in your own name, set up a blog. I use Blogger (now owned by Google), but you can use Wordpress, etc. They'll need an website address that's yours, but won't take a Facebook account.

*Setting Up Mailchimp:*​Here's the wesite address: http://mailchimp.com/
1.	Input your email address
2.	User name: I just used my email address because I think the user name doesn't allow spaces.
3.	Password

When you hit enter, the email account you gave at the top sends you a confirmation email. So go there and follow the link which brings you back to page where you have to type in the stuff that convinces their website you're not a spambot. So input the numbers and hit the button.

Now you fill out the account details

*Your Name*

*Company/ Organization*: I just put my name in with the word 'Writer' at the end

*Website URL*: here's where you put your blog address in.

*Your address*: this is where you put the address in. *NOW LISTEN*: this address will be at the bottom of every email you wind up sending using MailChimp, okay? That's pretty much why I rented the PO box. 
-	Don't forget to specify the correct country!

*Industry*: I chose Media and Publishing

*Timezone*: If it doesn't have the correct one, click on the triangle at the right of the shaded box and find the right one for you

*Profile photo*: Now since I have a blog, Mailchimp grabbed my pic from my blog and brought it over. I wasn't crazy about them doing this w/o my permission--or even askin'! But hey, what can you do?

I also checked the box 'Subscribe to Getting Started Emails' because I love spam. Not really, because I really need all the help I can get.

Save and Get Started: click on this.

*DASHBOARD- grrr....*​
The next page that springs up is the Dashboard page, and here's where I wasted so much time. Once I got this part figured out, everything else flowed pretty smoothly.

*The Problem*: Before you can go any further... my goal was to get the link that I could slap on the back of my book (and I think that's yours too, right?) also to put on my blog.

Naturally, one would figure that you follow the steps as they appear on this webpage. *NOT FOR A FIRST TIME USER YOU DON'T!* Nope. And there was nothing--not a doggone thing--that said 'do this first, then this'. When I was doing a webchat w/ an agent from Mailchimp it took him about 45 minutes to figure out what I wanted. Sheesh.

SO: What DO you do next?

You *don't *'Create a Campaign'... noooo.... _*You Create A List *_(The second item). Whether you click on 'Create A List' or 'Start Building Your Audience' for the first time, you go to the same page that tells you that you don't have a list. On the upper right corner is a sort of bobbing icon pointing to the button 'Create a List'. Click on it.
-	Here's where I got all confused. My reasoning was:

How the heck can I Create A List when I got no names? I want to use Mailchimp to give me the link for my back matter so I can start harvesting names.
I want to use Mailchimp to give me the link for my back matter so I can start harvesting names. It really was counter intuitive for me.
At this point I spent all the time trying to find the place where I can get that doggone link. 
As it turns out, the link comes up in the process of creating your list. 
Yeah, I know, it was me. But my perspective was different from Mailchimp's at this total novice stage.

*New Screen Titled 'Lists',* subtitled *'Set Up Your New List'*.

1.	*List Name*: I named my first list 'Readers'. Now I may create another list for each book I publish, but for now, my goal is to get all my readers into one list. I'll probably segment them as I go on. But with only one book right now, that will be in the future.

2.	*Default 'From' name*. That's where I put in my author name

3.	*Default 'From' email*. That's where I put in the email account I use for my writing.

4.	*Default Subject*: it says 'optional' but I put in: Here's My Latest News. You can change the subject line for different mailings you do. Mailchimp calls them 'Campaigns'. (once... I get READERS! LOL). If not, I'll ask for help from Mailchimp.

5.	*Remind people how they got on your list*: in here, I wrote this: "Hi- I'm sending you this email because you subscribed to my mailing list at the end of my book, and I have a free offer exclusive to my readers." Because I'll be sending my readers a free short story.

6.	*Notifications*: I chose 'Daily Summary'

7.	*Email format*: I checked the box where people can choose the format, HTML or plain text.

8.	Click '*Save*' and it brings up a new screen


*New Screen: Excellent! You have a brand new list
*​
Now this is the page where you first see the stuff that will help you generate your mailing list signup. It's in the green box at the top that says *'We automatically created a signup form you can use to gather new subscribers'. Click on 'Customize it'. Yay!*

*New Screen: Lists/ Readers
*This is where you're going to create the form that the readers fill out. Let me explain a bit here, because I was pretty confused.

The harvesting of readers is a two stage process. ('Harvesting'... sounds kinda spooky, hunh? )

*Stage I*: is at the end of your book, you'll ask readers to sign up for your newsletter. When you do, there's a link they click on. This link is right at the top, in the area called 'Signup form URL'. _That's an important piece of hypertext there, pilgrim._

*Stage II* is after they click on that link, they are taken to a webpage where they input the information you request. You can add a whole lot of stuff, and decide if it's mandatory or not. The different boxes are 'Fields' just like a database, and if a field is mandatory, Mailchimp will not process the reader's info if it's left blank. On the other hand, you can ask anything, and if they don't answer a particular question, no big deal if it's not a mandatory one.

This screen's a little busy, but the important things here for me are as follows:
*1.	Signup form URL*: this link is what you're going to put in your eBook
*2.	The list form area.* In bold black you'll see the title of the Mailing List (or 'Campaign') you created in the previous screen. For me, it says 'Readers', but that's the title of my mailing list that my readers will begin to get on. They'll get on there when they fill out this form we're building. this next area has a bunch of fields, and you can add more if you want. Below are the fields I put in. If there's a * next to it in this list, it's a required field.
*3.	Over to the left of the form's title, you'll see a < symbol.* Click on it, and there's a list of other fields you can add to the form. Click on it again to put it back for now. We're going to now create your form that will reside on Mailchimp's servers.

*Making the signup form:*​1.	'click to add a message'. When you click on it, it brings you to a new screen where you type and format the message at the top of your form.
In here I put the following:​_Thank you for signing up! Rest assured, I will not give away, rent or otherwise distribute your email address to anyone else._
You can jazz the message up a little using the menus at the top. I just used the defaults.

2.	Email address: you'll see it's got an star on the right side denoting it's a required field. 
3.	First Name
4.	Last Name
a.	I left both as not required using just the default settings.
5.	Prefered format. Leave this in. 
6.	I added a field here. I've seen it on other authors signup pages, and so I'm stealing the idea. I don't know if it's necessary or not, but what the heck. It's a protection against bots. So this is how I added a field:

a.	Click on the < at the right a menu pops out with a bunch of fields you can add. I made my own from this list, so I chose the one at the top called 'Text'

b.	Choose 'Text'

c.	Now a new dialogue box appears so you can lay out this field:
i.	Field Label: I typed in 'Type in the word BOOK to prove you're a human'.

ii.	I also clicked on 'Required' button

iii.	Made sure the radio button 'visible' was a black dot

iv.	Left everything else blank

v.	Hit 'Save Field'



Now you have a basic form for your readers to fill out. You can add more fields, you can move the fields around, and you can gussy your form up by adding background colors etc.

*Changing colors etc:
*

1.	Above the form you just built, are three menu choices, Build It, Design It, and Translate It. Click on 'Design It'

2.	Now under that is a new menu: Page, Body, Forms and Monkey Rewards
a.	Page: Gives you another menu: background, header, other wrapper
i.	Background: click on it, and below a colored box appears with another box next to it with letters and symbols. Those letters and symbols are the color code. If you click on them you'll get a color palette from which you can choose a color that you like for the page color. G'head, give it a fresh coat of paint. 
ii.	Header: This is where you can change the font size and margin width. I just left it at the default. Now it says 'Readers' at the top. Maybe I should change that to 'Desmond Torres Newsletter Sign Up'. Hmmm.... If you want to change the title, just double click on the text, and click on the edit button that appears.

iii.	Outer wrapper: another area of the form you can preetify. I just left it.


b.	Body: this is in the top menu. You were on 'Page' so now click on 'Body' This brings another set of sub menus:
i.	Foreground: Again, you can change the color by clicking on the letter/symbol part to bring up the color palette

ii.	Default Text: you can change the text that's in the form's size and color. I just left it

iii.	Link style: this is the button at the bottom of the form that says 'Subscribe To List'. I just left it alone.







c.	Forms: I just left this alone. I'm happy with what I have

d.	MonkeyRewards: This is the credit to Mailchimp button at the bottom. They give you a couple of options, I just left it at the default. 

Mailchimp automatically saves every 20 seconds, so there's no 'Save' button to hit. _Took me a LOT longer than 20 seconds to figure that part out! Sheesh._ Just to be on the safe side though, go to the top of the page, on the left hand side and click on the lined box next to the monkey icon to open up another menu to the left, and click on 'Dashboard'. This forces the system to save your work too. You'll go to the main screen and you'll see 'Create A List' now has a strikethrough through it. And they tell you 'Good Job'. 
To which I replied out loud, _*"No frikkin' thanks to youuuu!!'*_

Hey... guess what. Yer done! Finito! The form you just made is the landing page for your subscribers to fill out, and you have the link for your subscribers to click on. You can put the link in your backmatter to your book. This is what my backmatter at the end of my book reads:

Want to get an email when my next book is released?
Sign up here: http://eepurl.com/HvC-D
If you want, you can also create HTML code to embed in your blog. I haven't done that yet, but the links are there.

Finally if you want to check out your landing form again, the links are as follows:
Click on Dashboard (That's the lined box up there by Bubbles the monkey. Or is his name Cheethah? I'm not sure...  )

Then click Lists and then click the title of your list. Click on 'Signup Forms' and in the new screen, click on General Forms. (Next to General Forms is the link that will help you make a signup form you can embed in your blog). Clicking on General Forms will bring you to the form you just created.

You're now started on Mailchimp. Their Knowledgebase looks okay as far as managing the list once you start getting names, and planning out a campaign. But to get going on harvesting the names, this is all you need.

*"Okay, Des! I went through this flushlugginer process! Now what?"*
First of all, go have two beers. One for you, and one for me.
Then have a second beer for me-- c'mon, you think this was easy to write? 

Now what you want to do is get that link you created into your book. 
*"Where, Desmond? At the beginning? Table of contents?*
Nope. *Right where Zoe York said to* in this thread: see the 3rd post:
https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,160352.0.html
That position's worked for her, and it's worked for me. So far I've gotten 25-30 names on my list.

*Got any more tips, ideas about Mail Chimp?*
Not really, I'm pretty much out of ammo on that topic for now. I have been updating this OP though as posters put up new ideas. 
But...
If you want to, do a search in the boards for 'Mailing List' and you'll get lots of hits and lots more ideas. This thread is a great place to start:
https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176204.0.html

Finally, if this has helped you, bump the thread by adding a comment. No, my ego's fine- if it pops up every now and then, people such as yourself can have the opportunity to see it too.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you. I've bookmarked this as learning how to do Mail Chimp is on my to do list. JB


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks.  I've been considering this and wondering where to start.

Thanks!


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Very cool of you to do this! 

I haven't gotten a PO Box yet, so I put my street address as The Island of Misfit Toys, Los Angeles. I know it's not kosher, but I've noticed others--even Jeff Goins--doing something similar, so I'm going to let it ride for a little longer. So far, MailChimp doesn't seem to mind.

I'm realizing I might need more than one list... I write both fiction and non, and know that while there is some overlap, most people who read my YA novels aren't going to be interested in the book I'm writing about living (and thriving) with depression. I have seen others, who on their sign up page, have a drop down menu that has options--where a person could sign up for one list, the other, or both. I still haven't figured out how to do that with MailChimp.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

great ... something to read when I stop running around in circle like a headless chicken.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for doing this, Desmond.  I was getting confused with Mailchimp and really didn't know where to turn (I think a lot of it's counterintuitive too).

Now I can go back to the account I set up (I think I set it up, lol), and ramp it up.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

ChristinaGarner said:


> Very cool of you to do this!
> 
> I haven't gotten a PO Box yet, so I put my street address as The Island of Misfit Toys, Los Angeles. I know it's not kosher, but I've noticed others--even Jeff Goins--doing something similar, so I'm going to let it ride for a little longer. So far, MailChimp doesn't seem to mind.


It's not Mailchimp you have to worry about, it's fines. I don't know anything about the penalties, or who does the anti spam enforcement. but there is some authority out there that watches over this.



> I'm realizing I might need more than one list... I write both fiction and non, and know that while there is some overlap, most people who read my YA novels aren't going to be interested in the book I'm writing about living (and thriving) with depression.


Living with a chronic illness is a cross to bear, developing and maintaining coping strategies is a constant effort. Kudos for not hiding under your bed! 

You can run different lists! Go to Dashboard> List> New List and repeat the process. You can use the same form you designed for your first list, the data just goes to a new file (you get a new hyperlink to use) I just created a new list for my book 'JOLT' that I'm releasing in late November. I now have two lists- One for readers of Funny Business, a romance, and one for JOLT, a paranormal adventure.



> I have seen others, who on their sign up page, have a drop down menu that has options--where a person could sign up for one list, the other, or both. I still haven't figured out how to do that with MailChimp.


I'm pretty sure this is done by simply creating a second list and dropping the hyperlink for each one in your document.
NB: when you start emailing your readers, that process is called a Campaign, and I haven't done one yet, but I think it'll be easier than the beginning.


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

Thanks--I bookmarked it too.

Regards
Steve


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

Thank you, Desmond.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you, a million times. I left mailchimp in tears the other night. So, thank you.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

cassidycayman said:


> Thank you, a million times. I left mailchimp in tears the other night. So, thank you.


You were in tears, and I was sooo dam grouchy three nights ago. I just reformatted the post to make it easier to read. I'm going to send it to Mailchimp with a cover email. They need to know about this. 

And I'm glad that I was able to do something that contributed to this dynamite community. I'm getting a charge out of reading the posts on the thread here. Pattin' myself on the back so hard I think I sprained something...


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the effort, appreciate the give-back!


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

I had a tough time with Mailchimp starting out too. I think I have things set up now but I didn't know my mailing address will be going out on all emails!?!? Yikes! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

Bookmarked, thanks!

M.W


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> It's not Mailchimp you have to worry about, it's fines. I don't know anything about the penalties, or who does the anti spam enforcement. but there is some authority out there that watches over this.
> 
> Living with a chronic illness is a cross to bear, developing and maintaining coping strategies is a constant effort. Kudos for not hiding under your bed!
> 
> ...


You're right about the fines--I've just let it slide for a few months. I plan to get it sorted out by the end of the year.

And THANK YOU for the direction on how to make two lists! I was getting bogged down in the jargon and for the life of me couldn't figure out the dropdown menu. I'll give your directions a shot.

Re: Depression. I still sometimes hide under the bed, lol, but I make better use of my time out of bed now, and the hiding time has lessened


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

ChristinaGarner said:


> You're right about the fines--I've just let it slide for a few months. I plan to get it sorted out by the end of the year.


I did a half baked search to see what outfit monitors this anyway, and drew a blank, so you're probably safe enough. (Yeah, famous last words, I know...)


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I think it's the FCC.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

A total newbie Mailchimp question: What do you put in a paperback edition to nudge readers onto your Mailchimp list?


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Mike McIntyre said:


> A total newbie Mailchimp question: What do you put in a paperback edition to nudge readers onto your Mailchimp list?


Good question- not so many hyper links in paperbacks. When I start to set up my POD, my plan is to send them to my blog, and there I can have a sign up button on the landing page with some sort of freebie story or something at that point maybe.

Waitaminnit- you're not pulling my leg w/ this question... are ya?


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> Good question- not so many hyper links in paperbacks. When I start to set up my POD, my plan is to send them to my blog, and there I can have a sign up button on the landing page with some sort of freebie story or something at that point maybe.
> 
> Waitaminnit- you're not pulling my leg w/ this question... are ya?


Nope, not pulling your leg. I have avoided this Mailchimp maneuver cuz it looks so complicated, but thanks to your generous step-by-step guide, I will give it a try. One other question: I don't have a blog or web site, so when the Chimp asks for one, can I just supply the URL to my Amazon Author Page?


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Mike McIntyre said:


> Nope, not pulling your leg. I have avoided this Mailchimp maneuver cuz it looks so complicated, but thanks to your generous step-by-step guide, I will give it a try. One other question: I don't have a blog or web site, so when the Chimp asks for one, can I just supply the URL to my Amazon Author Page?


I'm glad you weren't pulling my leg- I'm tall enough. 

Okay&#8230; let's look at some of the basic guidelines that I applied before I decided to go with the Mailchimp thing.

First of all, for me, trying to break out as a writer is a career choice. What I mean is that I'm looking to capitalize on my skills (whatever they are at this point) as a storyteller to earn a living. So I'm basically a self employed businessman.

Now bearing that in mind, there's plenty of stuff on the web that says one needs between one and two thousand loyal customers-one article I read they were called fans-and you can make a pretty good living. So if that's the case, then every book I sell will get me closer to that magic number.

But Amazon won't tell me who the heck bought my book! LOL 

Until I gain enough sales and fans by magic or something, that income goal I have is elusive. 
Hence the concept of mailing list. It's the tool I'll employ to correspond with people that buy my book and want me to stay in touch. Judging from the peek at your profile here, you've been on the boards long enough to see alllll the posts that the successful (monetarily) writers have said they wished they set up a mailing list from the beginning. So it's a powerful tool to get next to one's readers (i.e. CUSTOMERS).

Mailchimp is but one tool to use. Earlier in this thread, a contributor mentioned another. I can't recall it, but you might want to take a look and check that one out-it was said to be even easier.

Why did I use Mailchimp? B/c the writers here whose success I respect the most use it. If it's good enough for them, that's enough for me.

BUT: to use Mailchimp, you need some fundamental tools. (1) A street address in order to avoid potential fines from the Feds. Maybe the FCC. (2) a website: either a website you developed or a blog page. Now I don't know if that other mail service mentioned above needs one or not, but I do know Mailchimp does.

I don't think the Amazon author page will work for the same reason you can't use a Facebook profile. Exactly why beats me, but it probably has to do with proprietary websites or something.

I use Blogger as my blog host. I do that b/c I'm pretty much a Gmail exclusive user, and Google owns Blogger now. I looked at a couple of others, but b/c my blog integrates automatically w/ Google+ (don't even think of getting me started on that black hole! Lol) I chose Blogger.

It's really simple to use, as long as you don't go overboard in trying to personalize it too much. For example, right now it's just about 7:00 PM EST where I am, and I've spent the last 4 hrs trying to personalize my Blog a little in advance of my book's release.

But ya don't have to.
So to make a long story short, you need a blog to use Mailchimp. Maybe not for the other mail services, but for Mailchimp, you do.

Mike- there's NOTHING that says YOU have to use Mailchimp. There are writers who are pretty successful that can't be bothered corresponding with their readers. They feel that the relationship begins and ends with the book. Me, I got to grow this fast (I'm 55), so I'm willing to use every tool I am able to.

But that's me, and my life etc., not you, bud. If the idea of a blog and all the rigamarole is more of a pain for you, then don't. It's only a tool. Writing's a tough enough gig w/o adding more of a strain if you don't need or want it, know what I mean?

Boy, can I type off at the mouth or what?


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Bumping this one for our Aussie friends. Sorry, I should have done it sooner.
And the rest of the Pacific Rim too!


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> You can run different lists! Go to Dashboard> List> New List and repeat the process. You can use the same form you designed for your first list, the data just goes to a new file (you get a new hyperlink to use) I just created a new list for my book 'JOLT' that I'm releasing in late November. I now have two lists- One for readers of Funny Business, a romance, and one for JOLT, a paranormal adventure.


Just thought I'd let you know that "groups" might be a better option than multiple lists. Here's MailChimp's info on it:
http://kb.mailchimp.com/article/what-is-a-group-and-why-would-i-want-to-set-one-up?t=1382745404&v=103&enc=8c40765fdf31cdfbb53f5b328f7cbac354823281af5a7d71b7899accfda66de7

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

QUOTE:
_". . . Amazon won't tell me who the heck bought my book!"_

One way to get this valuable info would be to include a free offer at the end your book. This would send them to your sign up page to get the freebie

And/or put this at the top of Chapter 1 so it can be seen in the book preview on the Amazon site


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

ChristinaGarner said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that "groups" might be a better option than multiple lists. Here's MailChimp's info on it:
> http://kb.mailchimp.com/article/what-is-a-group-and-why-would-i-want-to-set-one-up?t=1382745404&v=103&enc=8c40765fdf31cdfbb53f5b328f7cbac354823281af5a7d71b7899accfda66de7
> 
> Cheers!


Your absolutely right. That will make it easier. Thanks for putting it on this thread.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Okey Dokey said:


> QUOTE:
> _". . . Amazon won't tell me who the heck bought my book!"_
> 
> One way to get this valuable info would be to include a free offer at the end your book. This would send them to your sign up page to get the freebie
> ...


Yes, I think you're right- something to 'entice' a reader to sign up. I do it all the time- 'Free Guide for Whatever' usually gets me to sign up. Good idea.


----------



## thomaskcarpenter (May 17, 2011)

Big thank you!


----------



## Sarma (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to write that. Like most aspects of brand building and promotion, Mailchimp seems so overwhelming and complicated I never got started.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Sarma said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write that. Like most aspects of brand building and promotion, Mailchimp seems so overwhelming and complicated I never got started.


Sarma, it looks like from your avatar that you're sort of new here. You'll find as you hang out that so many people here pitch in and help each other. I'm glad it helped you!


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

Sarma said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write that. Like most aspects of brand building and promotion, Mailchimp seems so overwhelming and complicated I never got started.


Mailchimp is pretty overwhelming. I use it for some promos, and have recently begun setting up autoresponders, but managing lists and setting up new campaigns is a RPITA. I can't say that the time I've invested in it has paid off, although the hope is once my list gets big enough it will start to show some results, especially for new launches.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

ilamont said:


> Mailchimp is pretty overwhelming. I use it for some promos, and have recently begun setting up autoresponders, but managing lists and setting up new campaigns is a RPITA. I can't say that the time I've invested in it has paid off, although the hope is once my list gets big enough it will start to show some results, especially for new launches.


I'm envious that you HAVE names to drive you crazy! LOL  I'm looking forward (at least now, when it's far into the distance) of having that headache.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, Desmond.

I used your guide last evening and send the first e-mail through MailChimp today. Still have a thousand things to learn, but it seems to be working.

I had given up on MailChimp during the summer as it seemed too complicated. But thank to you I started to use it. I appreciate your great help with this.

Take care,

Ethan Jones


----------



## jcfalch (Apr 12, 2013)

BUMP! Thank you Desmond! You just made my life a lot easier. I don't know what I'd do without the Writers Cafe.


----------



## johnaburks (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for this.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Perhaps Mailchimp's signup forms page has changed since this tutorial was posted, but the "Click to add a message" link does not show up. Not sure where to add that bit about assuring subscribers I won't share their email.


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

I want to say a massive thank you for this thread, Desmond. I'm a horrid self-promoter (as you can tell by the lack of name, or books listed, or photo of myself or some stunningly attractive person who isn't me), but finally got around to setting up a mailing list before a release a few days ago. I've had a few sales and it seems that the bulk of the people purchasing the book are signing up, and that is a wonderful feeling. Lovely to be read, even lovelier to have someone demonstrate a desire for more.

Anyhow, thanks again. I so appreciate it.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey&#8230; Thanks for the kudos- it gives me a lift, especially when it's from someone who's position I was in just a year ago. I'm making that call about you b/c of the small number of posts over <<< on your avatar.

This stuff can be pretty damn overwhelming, you know? Because you're not just a writer, you're also a publisher. And publishing's a bizzznezz. So at the same time you're learning more about your craft (just when can I use a da** semi-colon anyway?) , we're also learning the ropes about placement, discovery, pricing, networking, and on and on and on&#8230;

I spent over a full day creating this post, running thru the process, taking notes and then putting it up. I did that b/c I was unable to find anything on the web for someone like me who had been totally lost in dealing w/ getting started w/ Mailchimp.

I put it up here, and only here, b/c my bizznezz has had some modest success so far, and 2014 looks awesome. I work hard (10 hrs/day). But the 'working smart' has come from Kindleboards. I've gotten encouragement, advice and a lot of specific how to, step by step instructions here- more than any other place online or in the real world.

I am so glad I was able to give you a hand and that it's working for ya!
As far as being shy and promotion being so&#8230; so&#8230; 'y'know&#8230;
Do what you can. Read this thread, and pay attention to her advice about it. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,172980.50.html

Buckle up and have a great year!


----------



## Gee Greenslade (Jan 3, 2014)

This is awesome! So awesome I could do that awkward "I never met you but Ill hug you anyway" thing, 

Thankyou so much!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

And backatcha! In a 'beer drinking, football playing 'Ah luv you man!' kinda way! LOL

It is so rewarding for me to hear this geegreen- thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## MarcyB (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you so much, Desmond. I bookmarked this and just started my first list. I really appreciate your info. It was very helpful!


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

*deleted*


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

*deleted*


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Desmond, you're my hero. Thanks for taking the time to type this up. I've got it bookmarked and will use it when I'm ready to start up again.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, Desmond, for helping me to set up a list--your instructions are a thousand times clearer than Mailchimp's instructions.

However, two parts that I did not understand:



Desmond X. Torres said:


> 5.	*Remind people how they got on your list*: in here, I wrote this: "Hi- I'm sending you this email because you subscribed to my mailing list at the end of my book, and I have a free offer exclusive to my readers." Because I'll be sending my readers a free short story.
> 
> *Making the signup form:*​1.	'click to add a message'. When you click on it, it brings you to a new screen where you type and format the message at the top of your form.
> In here I put the following:​_Thank you for signing up! Rest assured, I will not give away, rent or otherwise distribute your email address to anyone else._



Where is the box where you remind people how they get on the list? I don't seem to have that.

Also, I signed up for the list from a different email address of mine, and received the "confirm" email, then went and confirmed; however, I have not received the email that I composed in the sign up form. I thought that the moment someone signed up, he/she automatically received my email, which I have composed in the first box in the "Build It" section.

And where do you add "Thank you for signing up . . . etc."?

Thanks again.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

If someone could provide a simple step by step guide to setting up and sending out email notifications, that would be awesome. I have a mailing list now, but am am totally confused by all the options and procedures to go through in order to set up and send out the notifications.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Richardcrasta said:


> Thanks, Desmond, for helping me to set up a list--your instructions are a thousand times clearer than Mailchimp's instructions.
> 
> However, two parts that I did not understand:
> 
> ...




GAH! Sorry man for not getting back&#8230; I've been pretty much off Kboards and away from writing since November. I've been peeking in and out for the last week or two, and saw this post just today. Again, sorry. (Yeah, and I haven't opened Des Torres email yet either, so I didn't see the Kb notification)
I just went through my original post and double checked, and yes, the 'Remind People etc' dialog box is right there. Here's the link and process. Hope it helps!
Dashboard >Lists >Create List > Click the black button that says 'Create List' and it will bring you to the setup page.
On this page, the 4th box down is the remind dialog box. Can you see it?


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

Great minds think alike? Not.

Just put my email list together and have the launch of my 4th book in my YA Mystery Series almost ready and my new newsletter will also launch. Here's the blog.
http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/newsletter-news/

Just wish I saw this ahead of actually taking the life course on the care and feeding of Mailchimp. Thanks...this is a great post.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Philip Gibson said:


> If someone could provide a simple step by step guide to setting up and sending out email notifications, that would be awesome. I have a mailing list now, but am am totally confused by all the options and procedures to go through in order to set up and send out the notifications.


Hi Philip:
I think what you're describing Mail Chimp calls a 'Campaign'. If what you want to do is to send out an email to each person on your list, that is. They have some decent videos and tutorials that can walk you through those steps.

If that doesn't work, they also have (FREE) online chat with an agent. I just checked and it's still there. 
BUT&#8230; they want you to go through their help files first.

So, click on your name at the upper right to get the My Account dropdown list and click on support.
This is a little weird, but when you do that, the new window it pops you into is a help question. You pretty much HAVE to ask a question to unlock the other help resources.

HOWEVER&#8230; and this might save you some time&#8230; before you input the question, scroll further down the page. There's a link there called 'Video Index'. I clicked on it, and from the list that appeared, there is a pretty cool video (about 2 mins) called 'Create and Send a Campaign'. If what you're calling 'notifications' they call Campaigns, this vid might get you going. If not, let's get you some more help&#8230;.

Back to that box where you can type in a question&#8230;
So type in any old question- I typed in 'How do I send out notifications'. I hit enter, and it gave back a ton of possible responses. BUT the cool thing is that this new window also has a live chat button.

It was the live chat w/ MC's tech that got me straightened out on how to set up my account in the first place. For me, I'd do a live chat instead of firing emails back and forth b/c the language and corporate culture of MC makes assumptions about my own level of skill and familiarity with their terminology that I just don't have. When I was on chat, and the tech didn't understand what I meant, we were able to zero in in real time the issue I was having. Once he realized JUST HOW MUCH OF A NOOB I WAS, he got me straightened out pretty fast.

YMMV, but it was a lot of help.
As I hope this is.
Cheers!


----------



## RichardWolanski (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, thanks Okey Dokey and Desmond.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Kathy Clark a.k.a. Bob Kat said:


> Great minds think alike? Not.
> 
> Just put my email list together and have the launch of my 4th book in my YA Mystery Series almost ready and my new newsletter will also launch. Here's the blog.
> http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/newsletter-news/
> ...


Thanks for the kudos, guys. Best of luck on your release! Don't be shy about Bookmarking this thread though-- BION (HAHA) I've had to come back to it to figure out what the heck I did in the first place!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> Hi Philip:
> I think what you're describing Mail Chimp calls a 'Campaign'. If what you want to do is to send out an email to each person on your list, that is. They have some decent videos and tutorials that can walk you through those steps.
> 
> If that doesn't work, they also have (FREE) online chat with an agent. I just checked and it's still there.
> ...


Excellent!

You have a talent for clear, descriptive and helpful presentation.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mike_Author (Oct 19, 2013)

I failed at the first hurdle with Mailchimp.  First I couldn't work out how to insert a mailing list signup link into my ebooks and then I realized I had to put my home address on my mailouts - erm, no thanks.  I don't have access to a P.O.Box so this rules me out.


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Mike_Author said:


> then I realized I had to put my home address on my mailouts


Not so. You just need a postal address: you don't have to live there.



Mike_Author said:


> I don't have access to a P.O.Box so this rules me out.


There are many other ways of arranging postal addresses, apart from P.O.Boxes. (Google "accommodation adress services", "business services", "postal address services" and so on?). I imagine not many Mailchimp users give out their real home addresses.

There are other autoresponder services with _far_ better delivery-rates (to people's in-boxes rather than to their "spam"/"junk" folders) than Mailchimp, anyway. Mailchimp's just popular because they let people start off for free (though that's for "broadcasts" only - not for real autoresponder series emails), but pretty often you get what you pay for.


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Aaron Mahnke said:


> There's nothing "counterintuitive" about MailChimp's system.


You're stating this as if it were factual, Aaron.

It isn't. It's opinion.

Mine is different: I find Mailchimp's system very counterintuitive indeed, compared with those of other autoresponder services I've seen.



Aaron Mahnke said:


> Could we all agree to stop calling this process "harvesting"?


Why do you expect everyone to agree to use the same terminology as you? Again, no rudeness intended at all but you seem to be saying that your perceptions, opinions and descriptions are "right" and all others are "wrong"? Maybe some people just don't agree with you - that's ok, too. It happens to me all the time. Opinions differ. It would be boring if they didn't, you know?


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

EelKat said:


> Thank you! I'll have to go try mailchimp again, now that I have some instructions for it. I set up a mailchimp account in Dec and then I couldn't figure out what the heck to do with it. The dashboard is so not user friendly. I just got confused and gave up.


That makes two of us, EK. 
The only, and I mean ONLY reason I continued to bang my head against the MC cage walls was b/c of the threads that were put up around the time I started this thread saying that having one's own mailing list was really really helpful.

So I got er done. 
The process I use for new tech for me is to take notes, so I had some stuff to work on for this massive post. Judging from the total views, and the comments here, seems like it was a worthwhile thing to do.

Let me tell you... it was gratifying to put it up and give back to the community. I've learned so much from the other members here.


----------



## redacted (Dec 16, 2013)

If your site is a Wordpress site, forget Mail Chimp and use the free newsletter plugin here: http://www.satollo.net/plugins/newsletter

I've been running it on my site for months now, and have sent out enough newsletters to know that it's fantastic. And very easy to use. Plug and play.

I don't know why people insist on muddling about with Mail Chimp. It's so pointlessly convoluted.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

jackcrows said:


> If your site is a Wordpress site, forget Mail Chimp and use the free newsletter plugin here: http://www.satollo.net/plugins/newsletter
> 
> I've been running it on my site for months now, and have sent out enough newsletters to know that it's fantastic. And very easy to use. Plug and play.
> 
> I don't know why people insist on muddling about with Mail Chimp. It's so pointlessly convoluted.


JackCrows this is fantastic. I had no idea this existed, you know that? I've been working w/ Blogger as opposed to WP. Would you mind if I edited my OP and inserted this post in?


----------



## redacted (Dec 16, 2013)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> JackCrows this is fantastic. I had no idea this existed, you know that? I've been working w/ Blogger as opposed to WP. Would you mind if I edited my OP and inserted this post in?


Go for it.

I've been working online for 10 years, but after muddling through Mail Chimp (because everyone seems to be using it for their newsletter), I realized it was just not very intuitive or user friendly, and started looking for alternatives and found this free plugin. They also have a pro version if people really feel like paying for it.


----------



## PC Donan (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm still a little confused. 
1. How can I attach the e-mail to the end of my e-book when it is already published?
2. 10 people bought my e-book before I thought of putting an e-mail at the end of the book.
3. How does mail chimp increase my readers?
4. Is mail chimp more about retaining your readers?


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

PC Donan said:


> I'm still a little confused.
> 1. How can I attach the e-mail to the end of my e-book when it is already published?
> 2. 10 people bought my e-book before I thought of putting an e-mail at the end of the book.
> 3. How does mail chimp increase my readers?
> 4. Is mail chimp more about retaining your readers?


Hi PC!

First of all, welcome to Kboards, PC. Buckle up- it's a great place to burn up hours! 

I'm going to do the best I can to answer your questions.

1. At the end of your book, just after you say 'The End', you can put in a request to leave a review, or a link for your mailing list. The way you would do it, is to write up this page, format it for your eBook, and just edit your eBook on Amazon, adding the new stuff. It takes about 24 hours for edits to go live on your book.

2. You had 10 sales! Congratulations, man. Wasn't that first sale a rush? It was for me. Sorry, but I don't have any ideas on how to get those readers. However, if they enjoy your work, they'll find you anyway. When I read a book I enjoyed, I become more attuned to what else the author has created, and take a look at their other stuff.

3. and 4. Mailchimp per se isn't a way to increase the number of your readers, instead it's a way to stay in touch with the readers you already have so that when you publish new works, you can let them know. So, yes, it's a way of retaining readers.

Finally-there are many threads here on Kboards that discuss mailing lists and how they work. You can do a search for 'Mailing List' and you'll see how many hits you have. This thread is a pretty good place to start; it was for me, anyway:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=176204.0

And this thread gives some examples of that last page:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=160352.0

Hope this helps!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for this, it will be helpful when I get around to setting up a list, which is I hope soon.


----------



## LJ (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this! I was literally pulling my hair out trying to make mine work. 

xoxo


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Leigh James said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I was literally pulling my hair out trying to make mine work.
> 
> xoxo


Well, you look better with the hair where it belongs! 
I'm glad I could help, Leigh.


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

*EDIT* Nevermind, figured it out.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

JRODell said:


> *EDIT* Nevermind, figured it out.


YW- it was nothing.
Really.


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

But thank you for doing this post. I just followed the steps you set out and it couldn't have been any easier. 

Where does everyone usually put the link to your mailing list? 

I was able to put an embedded signup form at the bottom of my blog and I'm going to put it in my books. 

I was trying to figure out if i should put it on Author Central or not. There's not really a place at Author Central to throw it down though.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

JRODell said:


> But thank you for doing this post. I just followed the steps you set out and it couldn't have been any easier.
> 
> Where does everyone usually put the link to your mailing list?
> 
> ...


In the text of your author profile, just write something like:
If you would like to be notified about my newest release, just copy and paste this link in your browser and it will bring you to my signup form: XXXXXXX(this is your MC link)


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Diana & Lacey said:


> I finally got around to creating the Mail Chimp account. The OP's instructions were perfect! It took me about 15 minutes from start to finish. It would have taken me hours to figure this out myself. Now I just have to go add the link to the end of 25 books.  I wish I'd done this months ago.
> 
> Full disclosure: I thought it was going to be really hard to set up an account so I kept putting it off. If you haven't done this yet, do it before you have 25 books out!


The easiest way to do this is make up a page that has all your links, and keep that one updated as you release new books. Then drop a copy of that page into your books. Clarissa Wild does this EVERY TIME she releases a new book, and she's doing great sales wise. Lot of work, but it seems to be worth it.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Diana & Lacey said:


> Good tip! I used to just open the last book I published and copied that list then added the book in which that list was published. But a separate file is easier.
> 
> Also, I'll start updating each book with the new list after each publication. I need to update all my books with my website and mailing list sign up link.


Okay, I can actually speak from personal experience on this that backs up Clarissa's idea.

It works. It was a tedious pain in the neck, but we got the addendum page on all 24 titles. And as of today, we're... ((((Cough, cough...)))) HARVESTING  two and five readers a week. Mailing list was 00.0 when I started this thread, and now it's sitting at about thirty, and a new one or two readers sign up every week. Totally worth the effort, b/c we sent out our 2nd newsletter yesterday and had our biggest single day's sales today (35 sales... yeah, not Holly, Elle, Hughy... and I ain't no Nobody.. but still, y'know?).


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

How does one create a mailing list for a pen name they don't want connected to their other name in any way? 

It wants me to add contact information to each e-mail and tells me not to falsify it.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

JRODell said:


> How does one create a mailing list for a pen name they don't want connected to their other name in any way?
> 
> It wants me to add contact information to each e-mail and tells me not to falsify it.


I can only tell you what my own efforts were, JR. I created a MC account for each of my pen names (3). Each pen name has its own email account, and as far as I was concerned, that was that.

Now, saying that, I also don't let the mailing list names just sit on MC's server. When a new one comes in (like today) I input it into my own spreadsheet on my own computer. Not b/c I'm looking over my shoulder at MC; it's more along the lines of keeping my own records in case something were to happen to them tomorrow.

Hope this answer helps!


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Couldn't you just download the backup XML file?


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I have no trouble creating a new account. 

I'm more worried about the address. I've been writing some erotica under a pen name and I'm not sure I want it connected to my name in any way (since i write sci-fi). 

The problem is where you have to put in the address. I can't really afford a PO Box right now and I'm hesitant to just make up an address, but I did just consider plugging in the local McDonalds or something under the erotica mailing address.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

K.B. Nelson said:


> Couldn't you just download the backup XML file?


Probably!  I'm not trying to give a non answer here. I don't get all that many subscribers on a daily basis, so doing it manually is good enough for me for now. To tell the truth, I didn't even look to see if MC has that option, but I suppose it does! (Look at my Avatar.... who do you think I am, HM Ward? LOL... she has something like *30K* subscribers...)


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

JRODell said:


> Well I have no trouble creating a new account.
> 
> I'm more worried about the address. I've been writing some erotica under a pen name and I'm not sure I want it connected to my name in any way (since i write sci-fi).
> 
> The problem is where you have to put in the address. I can't really afford a PO Box right now and I'm hesitant to just make up an address, but I did just consider plugging in the local McDonalds or something under the erotica mailing address.


On this thread some people have said that they did that w/o any repercussions, so I guess that option is available. 
OTOH... it depends what you're goals are with respect to Indie Pubb'ing. I mean, if you're doing this to build a strong second income (as I am) then coming at it from a business perspective is applicable. In that case, any business requires investment, and my PO box costs about $125/ year.

If you're trying to minimize costs, then I guess a faux addy will get you there just as easily, but that's a risk where I don't know what the downside is (as in what would happen if you got caught; do you get a notification to fix it, or get slammed with a fine out of hand... I dunno). Under those circumstances, coupled with my overall goals, the money was an easy choice.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Diana & Lacey said:


> Wow. That's a good buy through rate. Congrats on the mailing list numbers. My plan this weekend is to update all the books. I have a whole lot of book Spring cleaning I need to accomplish.


D&L... NOOOOBODY was more surprised than me. Outside of the regular FB posts, that was the only other promo done, so the correlation is pretty strong. OTOH, it's also possible that the Amazon algo's kicked the books into also boughts for heavy hitters or something like that. But yeah, really exciting!

Oh, and one more thing... and this is something that's wayyy cool.
Just finished a ms of a novel (60K more or less) and I'm doing rewrite. In that same newsletter I asked if anyone could possibly beta it. From that I now have six Beta's and they're clamoring to make a cool kids club. (As in street team) Now ain't THAT cool....


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> Desmond,
> Just wanted to say thanks again for doing this step-by-step. I just sent it to a brand new member. I told her I agonized my way through it before you'd done this
> But I've kept it bookmarked because I knew it would come in handy in some way.
> You rock!
> ~L.L.


Thanks so much LL, glad to help! If you're in contact w/ your bud on the board, just tell her to set aside an afternoon, set it up and create a master page like what's discussed earlier in this thread that she can then paste into the back of her books.


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> D&L... NOOOOBODY was more surprised than me. Outside of the regular FB posts, that was the only other promo done, so the correlation is pretty strong. OTOH, it's also possible that the Amazon algo's kicked the books into also boughts for heavy hitters or something like that. But yeah, really exciting!
> 
> Oh, and one more thing... and this is something that's wayyy cool.
> Just finished a ms of a novel (60K more or less) and I'm doing rewrite. In that same newsletter I asked if anyone could possibly beta it. From that I now have six Beta's and they're clamoring to make a cool kids club. (As in street team) Now ain't THAT cool....


Ok, awesome. If it takes off I'll obviously be setting up a PO Box.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

I just want to say to the OP- thankyouthankyouthankyou.

Wow, this site has helped me so much.  I appreciate all of you!


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for this post, Desmond, and thank you, everyone, for your helpful additions. I am about to launch a new book, and I wanted to try setting things up correctly for a change, and I've gotten totally mired in the details. It answers a ton of questions for me, I only wish I had this information sooner. 

Live and regret. Oops, wait, that's not it. It's live and learn, right?? Allegedly, at least.

I'm not sure which blog to use, I have an author blog, which is woefully neglected, and another which I regularly update. Does MailChimp allow you to put the form on both? Does it mention the blog name when you send the newsletter? I'm not sure why this feels so confusing, but I feel like I'm fumbling with technoblinders on.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

I.L. Wolf said:


> Thank you so much for this post, Desmond, *and thank you, everyone, for your helpful additions*. I am about to launch a new book, and I wanted to try setting things up correctly for a change, and I've gotten totally mired in the details. It answers a ton of questions for me, I only wish I had this information sooner.


That pretty much sums it up... the archieves here are fantastic. What I did in terms of imparting knowledge is a smidge of the info that's here for new writers.

So, on behalf of Kb- you're welcome! 


I.L. Wolf said:


> I am about to launch a new book


Ahhh! A new opus! 
Ain't it great finishing a ms? Huh? HUNH? And you're getting ready to send that sucker out into the world.
Congratulations... and buckle up!



I.L. Wolf said:


> Does MailChimp allow you to put the form on both? Does it mention the blog name when you send the newsletter? I'm not sure why this feels so confusing, but I feel like I'm fumbling with technoblinders on.


Blinders or not- that's a good question.
I say it's good, b/c I can answer it and continue to look all smart! (Hate those questions that I can't answer!)
Anywhoo...
When you signed up, you generated an odd looking link with bunch of letters and numbers. What that link does is direct the person who clicks on it to your sign up form.

The cool thing is... as a new user, you can drop that link anywhere. For me, starting out, I used the same link on my Blog, FB page, backmatter on books and at the bottom of my emails etc. I did that for about 4 months or so. Now my list's around 50- 60 names. (So far; took about 6 mos to get there)

Now depending on where you picked up subscribers, some have more 'weight' than others. For example, someone who just finished a book of mine and clicks the link and subscribes is more of a reader of my stuff than someone who subscribes to my mailing list via FB where I promise 'em a feebie for subscribing.

Has a bit of logic, right?

Long story short- I wanted to be able to separate out my subscribers by 'How did I get your name in the first place?' kind of thing.

So! I went back to MC and did the whole rig-a-marole again, except I titled this new list "Book Readers" and dedicated THAT generated MC link to stuff I put on the back of my books. Then I said, 'Hey, it IS easier the more ya do it!'.

So I generated other MC Lists, one for my blog, one for my FB and so forth.
This way, if all I want to do is offer something to people that have actually read my book... well, why can't I just send a mailing to them?

I DO migrate other readers to that list, but not after a while.
YMMV, but that's how I do it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## I.L. Wolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Hope it helps? _Hope_ it helps?!? It's like knowledge manna raining from heaven! Thank you so much for all of that, I left my research (and my signup) in the middle because I was so mired in those questions.



> Long story short- I wanted to be able to separate out my subscribers by 'How did I get your name in the first place?' kind of thing.
> 
> So! I went back to MC and did the whole rig-a-marole again, except I titled this new list "Book Readers" and dedicated THAT generated MC link to stuff I put on the back of my books. Then I said, 'Hey, it IS easier the more ya do it!'.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I needed to know, and it quiets that nagging feeling I've had that I'm still going to do this wrong.



> Ain't it great finishing a ms? Huh? HUNH? And you're getting ready to send that sucker out into the world.
> Congratulations... and buckle up!


Thanks, yes, I'm trying to use all the safety restraints I can find  As you may or may not be able to tell by my titles, I normally write humorous, odd sci fi, and this one's a decidedly less odd (but hopefully only somewhat less humorous) cozy mystery, so it's all kinds of new territory. I'm trying to get to the point where I'm working smarter, and these boards have been utterly amazing (though you're right, hours can vanish while you're here). I have a sequel to Aunty Ida in edits, and that's where the regret comes in, the people who loved that book really loved it, but now I have no way to find them. I'm hoping to not repeat that mistake with this one, which will be a series.

It's hard to preserve time to do the essential parts of writing, which include, you know, writing, and it's so kind that you and so many others spend that precious time helping the rest of us. This is really a fantastic community, and something else I should have joined sooner.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

This thread has been a Godsend. I've got my signup form ready and have just sent it out via Twitter and added it to my blog. Will send out via Facebook later. And am adding it to my books' back matter. I also included checkboxes to find out which book(s) subscribers have read, more to sate my own curiosity than anything else.


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

So does mail chimp allow you to do attachments? I want to attach a free copy of my bonus content (PDF, EPub and Mobi) to an e-mail but I don't see how you do it.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

J Ryan said:


> So does mail chimp allow you to do attachments? I want to attach a free copy of my bonus content (PDF, EPub and Mobi) to an e-mail but I don't see how you do it.


Typically, if giving away free content, you would send them the link to DropBox to download the file of their choice. Jason Gurley does this in his newsletters.


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

L.L. Akers said:


> Typically, if giving away free content, you would send them the link to DropBox to download the file of their choice. Jason Gurley does this in his newsletters.


I just sign up for dropbox, store the files there, create a link (i assume drop box will show me how) and then e-mail to my readers?


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

J Ryan said:


> I just sign up for dropbox, store the files there, create a link (i assume drop box will show me how) and then e-mail to my readers?


After you sign up, you'll have the ability to 'drop' the book into a 'shareable file,' that you'll provide the line for to whomever you choose.

You don't want to put anything else in that particular file, like other books or WIP. I am a noob about Dropbox, but this is what I've been told. Hopefully someone else can chime in with more detail.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry, been off the grid (it's the only way that I can get anything done! LOL)

I do it a little differently, but with the same result.

What I do is export my email list (it's up to about 100 names now, so it's manageable) from MC to my PC.
I then copy all the names into the email I composed on my regular Gmail account.

*NOTE: THIS IS MUCHO IMPORTANT!*
I then insert the names as a *BCC *into the address, *NOT *directly into the address. I then put my own name into the address so I can get a copy back to ensure everything went tickety boo.a

Doing it this way, it's just like sending out a single email. I can (and have many times) put whatever attachment into the thing I want. If I want to gussy it up w/ special fonts or whatever, no problem.

The reason I do it like this is twofold:
1. I haven't taken the time to learn more stuff on MC re formatting a campaign newsletter etc
2. This way I'm able to get the email out faster.

Hope it helps!


----------



## kjbryen (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, thanks so much. I had signed up for Mailchimp, but I was so confused by there being no save button! I also couldn't find the link for my mailing list before this. Thanks so much!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

kjbryen said:


> Oh my gosh, thanks so much. I had signed up for Mailchimp, but I was so confused by there being no save button! I also couldn't find the link for my mailing list before this. Thanks so much!


My pleasure kj!
You'll see as you wander through the archives of this board a ton of help for new members.

One piece of advice successful authors say here again and again is 'Write the book you'd want to read'. And it's great advice.

I kind of turned it sideways and wrote the post I wanted to read, and voila!


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> *MAILCHIMP OR MAIL CHIMP SETUP FOR PEOPLE THAT HAVE NO FANS YET. That is, no mailing list.*


Thank you so much for doing this! I'm not a newbie to publishing, but am to Mail Chimp. This thread has been very helpful and I just added sign up forms to my two blogs. Now, let the masses sign up! LOL

bobbi c.
http://www.amazon.com/Bobbi-A.-Chukran/e/B005UK1P7M


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for commenting, I'm glad to have helped.

Go get 'em Tiger. Buckled up... it's going to be a bumpy ride!


----------



## josielitton (Jul 21, 2014)

Desmond, following your directions, I was able to open a Mailchimp newsletter account today with vastly less time, effort, and angst than it would otherwise have taken me.  Many, many thanks.  I love how people here are willing to share info and help each other.  Hopefully, I'll have something useful to add after I start pubbing in the new year.  Thanks again!


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> What I do is export my email list (it's up to about 100 names now, so it's manageable) from MC to my PC.
> I then copy all the names into the email I composed on my regular Gmail account.


As your email list grows, this is not only going to become unwieldy and possibly ugly (if you forget the BCC), but you could get your email account marked as spam by various services. One of the reasons we use mailing list providers is that they are trusted!

Alexis-Shore recently posted a way for Mailchimp to provide files to your mailing list for new signups: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=190478.0


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Diane Patterson said:


> As your email list grows, this is not only going to become *unwieldy and possibly ugly* (if you forget the BCC), but you could get your email account marked as spam by various services. One of the reasons we use mailing list providers is that they are trusted!
> 
> Alexis-Shore recently posted a way for Mailchimp to provide files to your mailing list for new signups: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=190478.0


Hoo boy you're right about that Diane. Took me a day to figure it all out, but I had to with anywhere from 5-10 new subscribers a day I was spending too much time sending out the books. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you! I *think* I just did this correctly….My head kinda hurts!


----------



## Mike_IAA (Feb 10, 2015)

Great advice!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Anya Monroe said:


> Thank you! I *think* I just did this correctly....My head kinda hurts!


LOL! I hear ya! If it's any comfort, it'll get easier the more you play with it.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Mike_IAA said:


> Great advice!


Thanks man, glad to help!


----------



## Anya Monroe (Dec 3, 2014)

Quick question: Does everyone get themselves PO Box's when creating a mailing list? Is there away around this and NOT putting your personal home address on the mailing list?


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Anya Monroe said:


> Quick question: Does everyone get themselves PO Box's when creating a mailing list? Is there away around this and NOT putting your personal home address on the mailing list?


I use a PO box- they're cheaper than renting a separate apartment LOL. Some others have their own businesses and use that addy. Bottom line- you need a physical addy in order to adhere to the regulations.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

QT said:


> Thank you!!


My pleasure!
Hey, your avatar... I think that's 'Tabby Balboa' isn't it?


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. Torres,

Thanks!  I just used your guide to sign up in advance of prepping my book for publishing and it was pretty much a breeze.  A few items have changed in the order or placement since you wrote your guide but they were all very minor and I was able to navigate it using what you posted without any real difficulty.

The only part I'll be researching on for now is how to embed the HTML code I got into my website, but in the meantime the hyperlink works just fine and I tested it tonight.

Again, from a newbie on Kboards, thanks so much for taking the time to post.  It was a great help!  

Regards,
SM


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Salvador Mercer said:


> Mr. Torres,
> 
> Thanks! I just used your guide to sign up in advance of prepping my book for publishing and it was pretty much a breeze. A few items have changed in the order or placement since you wrote your guide but they were all very minor and I was able to navigate it using what you posted without any real difficulty.
> 
> ...


Hey Salvadore thanks for your kind words- they mean a lot. I truly wish you all the best in this crazy thing we do here.

Please ensure that your seatbelt is fastened... it's gonna be a bumpy ride!
I hope your downs are only half of your ups!

The embedding thing...
Wish I could help, but I can't. I haven't used that option. I suspect that there are tutorials at the MC site that can walk you through it. And if not, your website designer could probably figure it out. I don't think it's rocket science.

Again, thanks for saying hi, and best of luck to you here!


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi again!

Yes thanks to you too.  I just wanted to add that while I didn't find a way to 'embed' the HTML code yet I was able to use my WIX site to have a button link to the simple http: address that was given with the sign up form that I created so that is one work around that was easy to do.

As you wrote in your original post we have enough 'hard' things to do so I'll just stick with this work around for now 

Now if I can find a way someday to return the favor to the several dozen or so Kboard members who have helped me immensely the last month and a half I'll be sitting well with my Karma.  I'll have to add you to that list hehe.  No monkey business for me with mailchimp thanks to your post!  

Regards,
SM


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Salvador Mercer said:


> Now if I can find a way someday to return the favor to the several dozen or so Kboard members who have helped me immensely the last month and a half I'll be sitting well with my Karma. I'll have to add you to that list hehe.
> 
> *For now, write and learn stuff, bro. Trust me- you'll find a way to pay it forward just as I did; this gig changes so fast!*
> No monkey business for me with mailchimp thanks to your post!
> ...


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> What I do is export my email list (it's up to about 100 names now, so it's manageable) from MC to my PC.


How do you do that? I haven't found an export operation on MC.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Before switching to MC, I maintained my own list with a mailto: link in the back of my books. That became a problem, because my mail server doesn't allow large numbers of To: or Bcc: entries.

I have a MailChimp account, have a list of almost 200 names, and have run one Campaign. I built my list by exporting the contacts from my email program to the comma-separated text format and then importing it into MC.

I'm in the process of updating my e-book interiors and my website to link to MC. But there are still lots of e-books in the hands of readers with the old mailto: link and my email address. I get one or two signups a day, sometimes more. 

I can't find a way to append numerous entries to an existing list from a CSV export file. All I can find is how to manually add names one at a time. If anyone knows how to do that, I'd appreciate a heads up.

I also am not comfortable turning over the maintenance of my list to someone else, so the ability to export the list from MC to my PC is an important requirement. (I asked above how to do that.)


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Al Stevens said:


> How do you do that? I haven't found an export operation on MC.


I got a notification from Mailchimp yesterday of a new subscriber and noticed there, for the first time, an option to export the mailing list. Maybe the option only appears when you have new subscriber, though I expect it's also somewhere else if you look around.

I clicked on 'Export' just to see what happened. It downloaded one of those horrible, internally-truncated Excel files with largely incomprehensible (except for the email addresses) data.

Philip


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks.

The export is probably a comma separated value (CSV) file. It makes more sense when you look at it with a text editor.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comma-separated_values


----------

